# May 2010 Dog Fancy



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not that I love this magazine, usually it is full of fluff, but this issue has the flipside Natural Dog. Great article on raw feeding. And the ads on the ND are all along the lines of quality kibble w/ some coupons, too 
Hopefully the magazine is turning a corner.
The DF side has the usual not so good kibble ads, and there is a short, interesting article on a cloned SAR GSD Trakr, who was a 9/11 hero. James Symington who was Trakrs partner won a worthy dog contest and the company holding the contest cloned Trakr for free. He has 5 pups he is training in SAR. 
You'd think they would have froze Trakrs semen for progeny instead of cloning...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just read that, I was somewhat shocked to see an article (especially a positive one) about raw feeding in there!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Really? I'm going to see if I can pick up a copy to read. Was the May issue on the news stands already? Seems like April would be the most recent.

Once upon a time I had a subscription to this magazine. Dropped it because the topics/articles were just not my taste but if they are turning over a new leaf.....


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I will say, most of the info on raw was what you'd find here on the board in that section.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only mistake I saw in the article was that heart was considered organ meat. But overall, it was informative and positive for those that know little about it.
I would not subscribe to it, either, but my daughter bought 2 yrs worth and the May issue is the last of the subscription-I won't renew it.
I use to subscribe to BirdTalk which is the same publisher, that one was good back in the day.


----------

